# Pvc



## NESmith (Aug 10, 2010)

If a patient was seen in 2005 for PVC's and they come into the doctor's office for an annual exam and they have a EKG done, can the dx for PVC still be used?(427.69) Thank You


----------



## armymomryan (Aug 10, 2010)

what was the reason the ekg was done?


----------



## NESmith (Aug 10, 2010)

As part of the annual and the history of PVC


----------

